# Killarney Victoria



## chi4505 (Nov 8, 2007)

I am taking my Dad down to Killarney near port Fairy for a weekend fishing trip. It will be his first trip out into the salt water.

I haven't ever fished this area before so any tips or inside info would be really appreciated.

I am pretty sure they catch some big whiting there but not sure what else to target. Would love to get Dad his first Pinky out of the Yak.

Cheers

Damian


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Have fished there a few times. Can be a bit daunting when you have massive swell smashing on the reef just meters away from where you are fishing, but in saying that in the small bay itself you only get a small surge/swell that you hardly notice. 
Just watch out fro the fast running water on the left (facing out to sea) runs hard.

Whiting, big Mullet, Travelly and Salmon would be your main focus. You can pump for fresh nippers/yabbies to the right at low tide. Oh and watch out for the big rays that hang in there, you are going to [email protected] yourself when you see the size of them 

Love Killarney great little spot and you can camp at the footy oval with cheap rates.


----------



## chi4505 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Gonefishin.

How deep does the water get there? Thinking about throwing the drop nets in to try for some crays.


----------



## chi4505 (Nov 8, 2007)

Does anyone else have any experiences at Killarney?


----------



## MERRI (Jul 24, 2008)

KILLARNEY IS GREAT SPOT WHEN THE WEATHER IS RIGHT. CAN GET A BIT CHOPPY IN A SOUTH OR WEST WIND .AVERAGE DEPTH IS 3 MTRS.
IF KILLARNEY IS A BIT ROUGH THEN YOU CAN TAKE THE DIRT TRACK TO THE LEFT AND FOLLOW IT TO THE END AND THERE IS ANOTHER BAY THERE CALLED THE BASIN.THE FISHING THERE IS OFTEN BETTER THAN KILLARNEY AND YOU CAN GET FLATTIES AS WELL .SOFT PLASTICS WOULD BE WORTH A TRY.COULD BE A LITTLE EARLY FOR SNAPPER.KEEP AN EYE ON THE WEATHER AS WE USUALY GET FOUR SEASONS IN A DAY THIS TIME OF YEAR AND THE WIND CAN SPRING UP VERY QUICKLY.
CHEERS HOPE YOU GET A FEW.
BRUCE


----------



## MERRI (Jul 24, 2008)

ON CRAYS JUST CHECK THE FISHING REGS ,NOT SURE IF IT IS CRAY SEASON YET.


----------



## chi4505 (Nov 8, 2007)

Cheers Merri.

Cray season started here in S.A. last week but I need to check on Victoria.

Thanks for the heads up on the other bay. Might check that out first.


----------



## Anzacpride (Jan 9, 2009)

Was speaking to a mate who gets most of his crays over summer from Killarney, mostly in under two metres of water(diving), 
I always thought the cray season started in November but I'm sure a quick google will sort the dates out. Let me know when you are going to be down, I havnt had my yak to long and havnt tried the salty stuff yet, so I might pop down and drop a line with you(I live 10min from Killarney).

Cheers Dan


----------



## chi4505 (Nov 8, 2007)

No worries Dan. At this stage as long as the weather holds up we have penciled in the 30th and 31st of this month.

I am from Mount Gambier so we will probably head down on the Friday, then fish all of Saturday and most of Sunday.


----------

